# My first Tutorial [link]



## jadite1998 (Sep 10, 2006)

link
I was too lazy to post the entire thing on here so here's the link to my MUA notepad.  Thanks for looking and suggestions for improvements always appreciated.


----------



## Jaim (Sep 10, 2006)

That's a beautiful tutorial!


----------



## n_c (Sep 10, 2006)

that was an awsome tutorial...you look very pretty


----------



## angelwings (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a great tutorial


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 11, 2006)

that tutorial is awesome. looks so easy. im gona try this for school tomorrow.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Sep 11, 2006)

Gorgeousness! loving the colours yo've used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the final result pictures look positivly glowing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did you use in photoshop to create that effect?


----------



## MizzMAC (Sep 11, 2006)

fantastic!  thanks for this tutorial!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Very pretty!


----------



## jadite1998 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Henna_Spirit, I just took the photo in natural lighting.  All the others pics were taken indoors with flash.  Thanks doll =)


----------



## MissGolightly (Sep 12, 2006)

I really like your tutorial


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 12, 2006)

so pretty! thanks


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

Really cute! Im going to try that color combo


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 12, 2006)

Woah You are really pretty awesome tutorial thankyou


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 13, 2006)

awesome tutorial


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 13, 2006)

nicely done. Nice colors too!


----------



## french-dessert (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice work i like the colors too thanks


----------



## maggysfbayb (Oct 27, 2006)

I´m very impressed! wonderful!


----------



## NFTP (Oct 28, 2006)

very beautiful. thanks for posting the tutorial.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 28, 2006)

beautiful tut!


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 28, 2006)

very good tutorial


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 31, 2006)

i LOVE that blue color!!  thanks for the tut!


----------



## BlahWah (Nov 2, 2006)

Awesome to see a tut from you!  I love how you apply your colours, they look so natural on you.  You look gorgeous in this one.  Hope you post one again!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------

